# No crew, small crew large crew?



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just curious....and not a put down to anyone...

Residential only.

I went from a one man show to 2-3 to about a dozen.

Way more fun with 2-3 guys.

I also made way more money with a small crew than I did by myself.

What say you guys?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Three guys, I also share a crew with another contractor buddy, works out great. It allows all the guys to stay busy and change bosses every once in a while. 

Subs: I have a demo guy, concrete guy, electrician and plumber when needed. I'd say my concrete guy is my most valuable. His crew digs my footings, hauls away dirt and does the pouring.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

One man show. I hire my overqualified out of work friends when I need help with demo or material pick up.

Every time I work with a crew I'm reminded how much more efficient it is and how much more money I make.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

started out one man show made more money then i could count.
now 3 offices in the state with 2 or more crews at each and 2 or more sub crews at each. still have a lot of hair on my head and 2 bucks in my pocket. everyone knows that the end is very close for the company time to live.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a 3 person company. 2 carpenters and a laborer. We are all family which is the best (and sometimes the worst) part of the job.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Started with just me and a helper (usually a friend)
2000 my brother came to install and I added a second machine and truck.
Housing boom had 3 full time guys plus me.
After economy tanked went back to basics and I went back to installing with my brother and helper full time.
We are fast and efficient and do some serious volume doing just one thing.
Must say most fun was when I was in my twenties with just a helper. Work all week party all weekend.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Right now it's Dad as the boss and 4 including myself. I think 3 would be better. 4 seems to much on a lot of the size projects we do.

We have no desire to get any bigger. We stay booked solid and I'm sure we could make it work, but it would lose some of the personal relationship we have with our clients. Plus I just think it wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BradingCon said:


> I have a 3 person company. 2 carpenters and a laborer. We are all family which is the best (and sometimes the worst) part of the job.


Whats the relation? Didn't realize you had family working for you.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm an army of one...I like it at this point. Very stress free. I'll likely add a couple guys in years to come as I grow into it. Not ready for it now.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I am with Griz. A couple years ago I had 10+ Guys working multiple jobs and I was not having fun. I was up way too early getting materials, equipment and tools making sure the guys had what they needed for the day. I love the building part, being the bill payer and running for stuff was not fun for me anyways. 

I scaled back, me and 1 other guy most days and extra guys on pour days or days I need more help. I have subs for plumbing, electrical, gutters and roofing. I like the smaller crew, more satisfying for me anyways, granted I was making more with multiple jobs but the stress and no fun did not make it worth it for me.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a one man show here. use to work with another contractor for years ,but parted ways , just way not working out anymore. There are time when it would be nice to have more help,just not ready for everything that goes with it.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Whats the relation? Didn't realize you had family working for you.



Dad and younger brother. My dad and I had separate companies when I went on my own (I always worked for him). We still did projects together. He came to me and wanted out of all the business side of things and he came to my company as strictly a carpenter. I hired a few laborers along the way that just didn't jive with us. My brother needed a job so I hired him on as strictly a laborer until he proves otherwise. Some days he has to have a boot put in his as* but he is getting better. 

Both are paid as employees with work comp, insurance etc. dad has put in his time running a company and I was glad to take over when he wanted to just be a carpenter. Works well for us.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im just a one man these days, still too spotty economy and winters hurt. I used to have 3 guys on the books, plus myself for quite some time and at least hold onto one of them through the winter but thats not possible these days. As work slowly picks up after winter I will get a couple of part timers and hopefully at least 1 can become a regular helper.

Myself an another contractor have done quite of bit by joining forces. 4 guys can do some bigger stuff. Subs are critical.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

Three good guys (I'm the third wheel) plus good sub relationships. 

If I have a large amount of demo/grunt work I make the calls and bring in additional temporary workers. 

Much easier to control and focus on bottom line.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

2 man crew. While some of the projects could easily be done alone most are more efficient with 2. Sometimes the small bathrooms get crowded with just 2 people but we work it out. But things like this morning, gutting a fairly involved kitchen.....I don't even want to think about doing this remodel alone.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

One man show. I like it that way, but have started to figure out I can't bring in enough money by myself. I don't want the hassle of a crew, but I have started to realize age is catching up to me. After 8 or 9 hours of heavy remodel work I am toast. This week I need to put in some very long days. Not looking forward to it.

As one guy, I can only get so much done and bring in a finite amount if money.

If I could find one really good guy, I mean really skilled, I might make the jump. Just to have a guy to properly frame in a shower stall or go fix an IGU would free me up to get the real work done. As it is, I have absolutely no interest in training a guy. I can't afford it in either time or money. The labor pool around here is so shallow I will be on my own for quite a while.

Guess I need to start eating my Wheaties, it is going to be a long summer.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The problem with a one man show in my mind is the customers perception that you cant handle a bigger gig. Maybe not that you cant handle it but I feel like a lot of people hem and haw over spending money on something and once they decide they want it done yesterday so they seek a larger crew


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Fired my partner yesterday. Have a helper and two guys I can send elsewhere. Thinking about buying a van and living down by the river


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have never worked solo, always worked on or usually ran a crew when i was a hand, when i went to work with my dad in 09 we had a small crew. Have had as many as 14, 11 carpenters and 3 painters, but we had a lot of fast paced work for a resort at that time. We have 5 carpenters, 2 painters, and me in the field, my brother usually in the shop/and/or running one job, my dad doing strictly design and sales and some pre construction management ( selections, purchasing, ect) and my mom as a full time office manager. The carpenters are broke up into two crews almost always. I have a part time laborer who mows the shop and rentals, loads trailers, cleans jobsites, ect.... We did more volume by almost a million dollars last year with those numbers, by using subs where necessary, and because everyone is skilled at their job, no scrubs. 

I am usually hands off now days, at least 80% of the time. I run 2-3 projects, i have two lead carpenters who have the authority to make decisions and direct sub contractors where necessary, and more importantly answer questions from the subs. I am hands on to punch jobs and when we are doing significant framing, also often when i am at a project for a few hours while we are trimming. 

But the leads primary job is to run the in house personnel and perform the carpentry on our projects. I manage the projects ( scheduling, material lists, cut lists, layout, document management, change orders, quality assurance). I have one lead who wants to get more into what i do, and i am teaching him slowly, maybe one day he will be more of a PM. 

We are more profitable and having more fun right now than ever before, and we arent working crazy hours. About a year ago we realized we needed to make some changes to how we operated. I read a lot of business books, got a lot of business advice from other businessman and cleints over the years, and went to a lot custom builders and remodeling councils. My dad has a lot ( a lot more thsn i do) of business experience he brings to the table. 

One thing i noticed we were very different in is that my dad and i did the same job primarily. Since 2010 or so, we both sold, set up, amd built our our own projects, just pooled resources. He did all the design.

That worked well at a smaller volume, and i learned to sell and write scopes and what not. But it is much more efficient for us the way we are set up now. My dad does all sales that are not exteriors or a deck or an addition that has already been drawn or something like that, basically we are 90% design/build. I bid and sell stuff that is brought to us with a design because he is usually slammed with selling stuff he has in design. 


How we work now: 

We get a call at the office. My mom puts a call sheet on my dads desk. He follows up, if they do a design/development deal and pay the fee he begins design , after design, i estimate in house labor and he usually meets with the subs if necessary, and he sells the job. When the contract is signed, he puts a project book on my desk. I do a walk through of the project with him, do a critical path schedule, order materials, ect... and take it over from there. 

My brother does the cabinets and runs the two painters. He is breaking in as a PM and learning sales as well. 

I like where we are right now. Looking at a slow growth pattern to possibly starting an Austin/Lakeway division in 3-5 years.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Tom M said:


> The problem with a one man show in my mind is the customers perception that you cant handle a bigger gig. Maybe not that you cant handle it but I feel like a lot of people hem and haw over spending money on something and once they decide they want it done yesterday so they seek a larger crew


Exactly. It is the downfall of being one man. 

If I wanted to I could BS homeowners and tell them I can handle additions and large remodels, but the truth is you are putting all your trust in the subs being there for you. Hard to do involved remodels with subs, you just don't have the control and attention to detail. It can be done, but it is very stressful.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Exactly. It is the downfall of being one man.
> 
> If I wanted to I could BS homeowners and tell them I can handle additions and large remodels, but the truth is you are putting all your trust in the subs being there for you. Hard to do involved remodels with subs, you just don't have the control and attention to detail. It can be done, but it is very stressful.


I agree with control on a remodel, but 99.5% of the GCs here are one man shows who sub everything, from small remodels to large custom homes. Many have good reps and make a very good living.

One major upside is if your between projects and want to go to Tahiti for 3 weeks, thats no problem as you have no employees.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

One man show. Have had various combinations of 1-2 good/not so good guys.

Current remodel project ballpark figure is I hauled 10,000 pounds of material out and 10,000 in to second floor, and spent a week cleaning. Time to look for help again.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Up to 10 now. Thinking of getting rid of 4-5 and finding quality sub's.


----------



## danjann (Oct 23, 2013)

What a timely topic for me. I am currently a one man show, but have been struggling with the decision to hire a couple good carpenters. Thank you all for your insights!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Most efficient, and probably most profitable and fun id lead and a small crew. Crew size depends on what you're doing. I think roofing can go to an 8 man crew and still be very efficient, but for a lot of things 3-4 is a good size. 

I work solo most of the time, but I'll pick up a laborer from time to time for things that really need 2 people. Sometimes the person is really just there to call 911 if something really bad happens. That works pretty well for someone who works on old buildings like I do, but I have more work than I could possibly do. The problem with bringing someone on for anything tricky, including demo, is I spend a lot of time supervising them.

People talk about about having a crew that just clicks. Take 3-4 guys that haven't worked together before, and they have to talk a lot to stay coordinated. Sure, you could have a ditch digging crew of 20 guys and have them all work basically solo - not much coordination / communication involved. Getting a crew on something more complex so that they stay coordinated without a lot of communication takes some time - everyone has to understand what the other guys are going to be doing next.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Did I leave anything out?

fun factor
income produced
keep everyone busy
relations between employees
resistant to economy ups and downs
relations with clients
stress on each person
size of jobs
difficulty controlling
efficiency of operation
customer perception
long hours
taking vacations when you want to


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm supposed to have one carpenter and one laborer but I'm between carpenters and my laborer stood me up this morning. I guess I'm a one man show today....


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Spencer said:


> but the truth is you are putting all your trust in the subs being there for you. Hard to do involved remodels with subs, you just don't have the control and attention to detail. It can be done, but it is very stressful.


I now have a hell of a group of subs and they have been a part of the direction I have grown. Initially I had a tough time with exterior guys being so unreliable it ended up costing me customers. Even having asked the clowns ahead of time if they were up for the task as I was getting lots of calls for siding, gutters, windows or whatever.

(It seems there was a time when similar work would come in spurts)

I figured hey they said it's all good, why let the money go somewhere else?

Now I don't mess with the exterior stuff but have my interiors pretty damn tight nit.

In fact, it's funny timing with this post you started Griz. I have been running numbers for different scenarios as to how growth should proceed.

So in answer to that - with the subs I have great relationships with - I plan on bringing in one additional Carpenter and Laborer to add to myself. Currently I plan on doing the finish work with them involved but having the freedom to go build the business during demo days, drywall cleanup days and sub-sitting which will provide the opportunity for even more growth


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have found a guy i can sub out installs to. I have a painter that takes care of my larger projects (follows behind me on large exterior restorations), honestly i really don't have much desire to do anything outside of the shop. 

I also need to buy a towable man lift, i have 3 houses worth of storms to make and fit, two are huge brick houses with arched top windows over 6 feet tall. i hate ladders and scaffolding.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Had 5 guys last year .Now it's just me.Lucky enough to have a neighbor who is a contractor and we kind of swap back and forth as needed.All of are very experienced so no laborers unless needed.


----------



## EPAYNE (Jul 21, 2011)

I was on my own for several years. One helper for two years. Now 4-8 guys depending on the time of year. I have a finance degree so I do actually enjoy the book work. For me life was a lot less stressful with just one helper and a few carpenter sub's. 

E Payne


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

just me. The beauty of solitude.... I think an efficient 2 man crew is hard to beat, but most of the ones I've worked along side consist of a leader that kinda knows what's happening, and a spectator. I quite regularly get more done in a day by myself than 2 person crews. Mostly its because my mind is geared toward production instead of the weekend. I love to work in complete solitude. I get enough noise at home


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

been a one man show for 4 years. hired one guy this winter, didn't work out. Now I'm busy scrambling to find a decent helper. Good help is hard to find. You dont know how true that is till you try hiring a employee that isn't.... an ass, stupid, or not on drugs.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm one of 4 carpenters on our crew, big jobs all four of us on site.
Renovations and additions usually two carpenters to a job.


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

Had 15 and cut back to 5. Way more manageable and a lot less stress.
Plus it seems to be more fun this way. Fewer, better employees is more productive and more profitable.

Tim


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Solo right now. Hire laborers when needed. If this summer is busy enough I'd like to have 1 full time carpenter. It would make a lot of things easier I think.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I had a top shop with several employees. It wasn't too bad, but I've been solo for a decade and I can't see ever going back. I make a nice living and have a nice life without stress from work anyway.

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually applied for a job several months ago. They'd have to make me a hell of an offer, but who am I to deny them the choice?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Back in the day, when all we did was framing, I would do best with 4 guys. When there were 5, I found that I physically worked less and wasn't as motivated. We now do more than just framing. Usually one big job and several small jobs going at any time. Many times the crew is split 2 and 2, or some days I shuttle around and the 3 other guys work on the main job. 

I think I could make the same money solo, but I would have to take on mostly smaller jobs. My biggest hang up with that is that I hate working alone. Talking, joking, laughing, boosts morale, and also makes the days go faster.


----------



## baerconstructio (Feb 24, 2011)

3 on the crew that I run/ visit on a daily basis. 6 guys on a crew out of state run by a competent man. Would say I'm doing better now than just a year ago. More headaches and office time though which I hate. 

Would say I had more fun about 2 years ago when I was on site daily and actually doing the work. Luckily it looks like I get to spend a good week or 2 on a couple of our big jobs this summer again.


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Last year
My Dads job was in the office to keep me on tools working.
It was just the two of us and thing were good. Turns out he was better at sales than I was on site.
Today
We run a full time carpenter, a painter/ drywaller, and a labourer, and my self doing all of the above as needed. My dad still work as a pm/ gofer.
So we are team of five now.
We also went from two vehicles to four.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Had 3 total a few years ago. That's a good number. Parted ways with the 3rd and it has been my partner and I for awhile now. We just hired a greenhorn. We need to run a couple jobs in tandem so the extra help will be nice...I hope. 

I respect guys that run multiple crews and keep the machine running. That is tough to juggle schedule, clients, and selling the work needed to keep multiple crews busy.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Hiring my first helper now for the summer. He starts Monday. High school kid.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

3 plus me = 4
however I rarely pick up tools much anymore. I don't think I have had a tool belt on for more than one hour TOTAL this year.
it's a good size because it gives us the flexibility (obviously) of a one man,2 man,3 man,4man team as the project dictates.
Started a project Monday--- 3 men there while I sold elsewhere
Tuesday 3 men there--- I sold elsewhere
today----2 men there, 1 man taking paid personal day( he is moving into a house he just bought)--- I will be selling elsewhere
thursday friday--- one man finishing the job we started Monday , 3 of us working elsewhere. 
I worked 20 plus years primarily as a 1 man band--- subbing some things out as needed.
Frankly, I don't know that there were LESS headaches working solo--- they were different headaches.
I do know I am less exhasted now, working with employees,and that I have more energy for personal interests. I also have to look farther into the future than I used to---in order to keep the work flowing in and the materials located and at the right projects at the right times, and that I have a lot more money tied up in inventory and equipment.

All-in-all, I feel my life NOW with employees is MUCH better than when I was solo. I am less tired, have more day-to day freedom and much more financial opportunities.
stephen


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Just hired my first employee now time for all the paper work


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Mostly work by myself but this past year joined up with a friend who is also a contractor and it works well.
We work well together.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

Currently 3 plus myself and looking for another. I think 2 teams of 2 plus myself will be perfect. It's amazing how much more $$$ we make when I am in the office instead of the field. Working 40-50 hours and then running the business misses a lot. I did a porch last year that I missed the azek decking, a 7k mistake because I was tired. 

There is a lot to be said for leaving at lunch and doing estimates, job orders and scheduling. We also go through guys like sawzall blades in a remodel. It is tough, but when you find a good one it's awesome. Never gonna make millions putting wood together, may as well build some really cool stuff and be in good company.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spencer said:


> Hiring my first helper now for the summer. He starts Monday. High school kid.





cedarboarder said:


> Just hired my first employee now time for all the paper work


Just remember that they're working for you. As you've probably read on here, a lot of guys don't work out. Think about that every time you find yourself changing to suit them. It depends on what's available of course but make sure you don't have better options before you start tolerating bad behavior or giving up on the whole thing.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Many moons ago,I read in either JLC or FineHome Building that the sweet spot for a construction company to make the most money percentage wise was with a crew of between 17 - 34 in the field.


Looking back,I would say there is much validity to that perspective. When I had a crew of 16,I needed a dump truck to haul my money to the bank.:clap::clap:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I usually hire someone for the warmer months. Usually a kid just out of highschool or in University and just summer work. Not the best because I'm usually swamped in the fall and up to x-mas. i've tried hiring "experienced" guys and I get derelicts. What i really want is someone with 1-3 years experience. Someone who doesn't mind doing some labour but can also get on the wall and make me some money and pay for himself. Someone who is strictly labour should be able to keep 2 masons happy, but I just don't always have the work for another bricklayer AND a labe. I've used a sub before but I found him trying to poach my customers. None bit but I had to terminate that quick. i don't mind competition but I don't want to invite it on my site and pay it either.

If i could find a respectful apprentice I would be happy, but the only respectful kids that I could tolerate have been these summer work kids. It was too bad, had one guy who was pleasant to be around and often quite good, but he was always trying to borrow money, get a n advance and some days he wasn't worth a sh!t. Turned out to be Oxy's. Could never figure out if he was high on the good days or the bad ones


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I am mainly a one man show... but my business is in its infant stage. I still work as an employee for a commercial firm. My goal was to have my own show by 30. I'm 31 now and love life. Making great money at my job and even better when I get my own. I can pick and choose and the ones I do land (primarily by WOM) are only helping towards my future goal.

Indiana is relatively lax with contracting regulations so all I carry atm is liability and I'm good to go. I live in an excellent market for Indiana and it's easy to shine if you deliver a quality result.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

jstanton said:


> .Never gonna make millions putting wood together, may as well build some really cool stuff and be in good company.


Thats a great way of putting it.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I have 4 guys that I keep busy most of the time. I have 2 more that moonlight between me and other contractors. When I need a larger crew I'll sub an immigrant labor force and bring on another 10-15 guys.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

I had 8 guys for years at my busiest.
did good , money-wise. but its frustrating keeping an eye on that many , guys cheat on hours , take materials.
I had a guy who worked for me for over a year , steal a clients jewelry.
2 guys dropped a 12 x 10 foot framed wall on a new jaguar once.
once, I found a glass table broken , and everyone just said" wasn`t me!"
pot smoking
drinking.
broken bones.

issues with clients now and then , because someone was rude or offensive ( we remodel homes and businesses)

great times too!

of course this is over quite a few years

now at 56 , I have a full time guy or 2 with me,and hire subs when I need them
we do 1 to 10 day jobs. 
no muss , no fuss , no drama.
a lot of call back , and referrals, because I`m right there , representing my company the way I want it represented 
it is a lot less money .more physical for me .
more fun .


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

It's been probably 6 or 7 years since I have had any employees. 
I had 2 at the peak. It was nice, sometimes. 

I have some pretty dependable subs that usually can squeeze me in on short notice, if needed. Though a couple of subs are becoming more and more unreliable. 

I could definitely make more and physically work less hiring a couple guys again but right now I enjoy choosing what I do, finishing a project and spend extra time with my kids before they are of school age. Once they are in school I will likely kick it up a notch or two. 

Bottom line is I enjoy what I do, have a lot of freedom, and make a pretty decent living with out a lot of unnecessary stress. So no crew works for me, now.


----------



## Holtman (Jan 7, 2014)

Just me and a friend of mine now. We both own our own company's and split the contracts 50/50. The odd small job we will do on our own, but my buddy has a mobile saw mill that he also does on the side so 90% of the little jobs he gets asked to do he ends up giving the customers my number. Not that either of us have any time outside of the jobs we've got lined up together.


----------



## Mike4D5 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm flying solo, as well. I'm on the verge of possibly hiring someone to help me, but I'm still sitting on the fence about it. I think it's because I read too many horror stories from Contractor Talk. :sad: With the long hours I work during the day, my estimates are left for the evenings, if I'm not too tired, and the weekends. I even take a few days off between jobs sometimes just to catch up on paperwork, estimates and work around the home.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Im solo, but am amazed at the speed that happens when I bring on an experienced friend of mine. Makes me wish I had a fulltime employee, but I just dont have time to train someone right now. Still new in business.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Just me.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

A lot more solo guys than I would have guessed. I'm about at my solo limit amd it isn't even summer yet. A part timer may be in my future. After weeks of crawling and doing nasty demo, getting a lingering lung funk and being generally miserable, I think I should pay someone else to do the real grunt work.

I prefer working solo, and would normally just have a contractor buddy step in when I need a hand. However, everyone is so stinking busy, there is noone free.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Started of just me doing evening and weekends while working full time at my old place.
When I went full time I had a helper for 2 years, before I added a second crew and truck, a year after that I added another.
The first crew I added are still with me, the second lasted a year but came back after the winter with a bad attitude so I let em go, replaced them with a new crew who have been with me for a year now.
My first helper who was with me from the beginning now runs his own crew and does all out pointing, parging, forming and concrete work, been with me near 5 years.
I price and sell full time now, and my wife does all our office/smart work as well as the website and advertising.

6 Guys full time
1 office worker(wife also 50/50 partner) 
And little ol me.

No desire to get get bigger.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, you've done well in 5 years


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

This is a great thread. I see a lot of commonalities ....and I think we all ask ourselves this question at times . There is no right answer ...the business model, skill set, market and demand all weigh in.....as well as our ability to manage and administrate. I also think we are all so much alike here... We all want to do work we are proud of , have happy customers and make money. 

I want to add this : GROWTH IS TRICKY . It can be both a blessing and a curse. It can save a business, and can cause one to fail. 

Here's the one thing I did that has helped ....I hired a guy to run parts, match paint,deliver samples, make bank deposits, pay bills ,pull permits,meet inspectors, all the stuff that ran me to death. Then I set up a killer work trailer and started dividing my time between sales and being the lead my guys need. This reduces mistakes, increases production and we finish strong and collect faster. Its not the universal answer but it has helped us a good bit....and most importantly, I'm more satisfied. 

All of you out there who take pride in your work, show class even under pressure, and take the risks we do have my deepest respect. There are actually a lot of ways to make money in construction ...but also just as many ways to lose it. Regardless of how many people you have or don't, never compromise your ethics, your values or your self worth over this business. Stand tall, write solid contracts, give fantastic service and take pains to do a great job....collect your money and pay your bills . I know for a fact, because of our country's failure to produce trained and skilled tradespeople , working others is a huge challenge...I love my guys sometimes ...and sometimes I want to shoot them . Without a doubt,I know this is true : in small business, there is no substitute for the presence of the owner .


----------

